

Deaths in the Iliad: A Classics Infographic - jdnier
http://greekmythcomix.wordpress.com/

======
davedx
Fantastic! I read the Iliad a few years ago, and just got round to reading the
Odyssey while on holiday last week. I'm still amazed by how readable and
downright enjoyable something written ~2700 years ago can be.

I think what I really liked about the writing style of Homer is how he conveys
human emotions and personalities. In fact sometimes the raw emotion can seem
over the top: I'm not sure what is done more in the Odyssey, eating and
drinking, or crying.

Read the Iliad and the Odyssey if you get the chance, they are surprisingly
accessible and fun!

------
beloch
The Illiad is a surprisingly good read, although I freely admit I skipped the
one chapter that was just a big long list of ships and men. Oddly enough, I
didn't immediately recall any of the deaths mentioned as the top three
grimmest in that infographic. It was the gruesomely detailed descriptions of
disembowelments that got to me!

The combat and gorily detailed deaths of the Illiad are so vivid that I've
often wondered if Homer was himself an experienced combatant or,
alternatively, when all that detail was added. The Illiad was passed down as
an oral tradition before being written down, so many veterans of war could
have added embellishments over the years, or perhaps the man who finally wrote
it down was a soldier or physician (or possibly both)!

------
weego
The rise of the infographic that is actually harder to comprehend than the
tabular data it was designed from is horrible, horrible, thing.

------
ygra
This should probably link to
[http://greekmythcomix.wordpress.com/comic/deaths-in-the-
ilia...](http://greekmythcomix.wordpress.com/comic/deaths-in-the-iliad-a-
classics-infographic/) instead of the comic's front page.

~~~
jdnier
Yes. I can no longer edit the post.

------
tempodox
I love it. You can even change pages with Cmd-Left & -Right. Nicely done.

